# AIR BAG WARNING Light?



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

How do I remove this Flashing Red Light?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

remove it? you should take it to the dealer it may need to be serviced, it can be dangerous if something is wrong with it. I had to take my car in for that light too.


----------



## mechagrover (Jul 9, 2003)

Get in the car, close the doors, put the key in the ignition and turn it to the on position (do not turn it completely on) then open the door and reach down to press the dome light button 7 times. Shut the door and start the car. That will reset the airbag light.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

weird. way to go mecha!!! you a mechanic?


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

I can't find the DOME LIGHT BUTTON.


----------



## ser206 (May 5, 2003)

does that work for b13s as well


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

SER206. Yes it does, but wheres the Dome Light Butt


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

SER206. Yes it does, but wheres the Dome Light Butt


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

This is the dome light button on a 200SX. Don't really know if it is in the same place on a sentra.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

THANKS GIMP!! mechagrover needs to help me some more. His TIP is not working.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The tip sounded like a joke to me, IMHO. If its not, sorry. If it is, thats some pretty funny stuff


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *The tip sounded like a joke to me, IMHO. If its not, sorry. If it is, thats some pretty funny stuff *


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

I think it was a joke. Now can anybody step up to the plate and hit a home run? How do I remove this light?


----------



## zakezuke (Mar 22, 2003)

The Gimp said:


> *This is the dome light button on a 200SX. Don't really know if it is in the same place on a sentra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't remember exactly where it is at the moment, but the front door ajar switch on my 1998 sentra located located roughly 1/2 way between the door close clip and the bottom of the door jam, pointing at a right angle to the path of travel. Your photo seemed to have it lower then I recall on the sentra.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I told you how I got rid of that light. I opened up the gauge cluster, and just removed that bulb that lights it up. Viola! Its gone, and will never bother you again.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

*gauge cluster*

where is the gauge cluster?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

bwahahahahaha... this is getting more and more funny. I'm gonna keep checking on this thread over the next couple days. hehehe.. oh... hahahaha.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Sorry guys, this is getting rediculous. THREAD CLOSED!


----------

